# MOE teacher Salary



## singteacher (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi

I am planning to apply for MOE PGDE teacher training and Join as a secondary school teacher in Singapore. I have been a Engineer for the last 15 years with a masters degree. What can I expect as a reasonable salary to be offred by MOE?


----------

